# DEO likelihood for Int?



## GHG (17 Aug 2013)

Evening all,

I'm very interested in applying to become an Intelligence Officer through the Direct Entry Officer program. I have a Double Honours degree in Political Science and History, and from what I can tell those are two fairly relevant and ideal disciplines to have studied in order to be somewhat qualified for the Intelligence officer position.

My question is, basically, what is the likelihood of being recruited for Int through DEO program? I've read quite a few posts from the past suggesting that the CF doesn't normally take on Intelligence officers from outside their ranks. Int is what I'm most interested in, and I'm at the point where I'm ready to go and speak to a recruiter as soon as I am out of my isolated summer job. 

I am mid 20s, in great shape, born and raised in Canada, and meet all the requirements on paper. I've tried to study up on DEO and Int as much as possible so that I know what questions to ask and what to expect when I visit a recruiter, and I thought asking you incredibly knowledgeable and experienced members if they are currently likely to take DEOs in Int was a good last step before visiting my recruiter!

Thanks for your responses in advance


----------



## d_edwards (17 Aug 2013)

typically the need for INT officers has been met internally.  The op tempo due to afghanistan and other commitments caused the INT branch numbers to swell considerably, and DEO entry into the branch did start to occur albeit in small numbers. I would not expect the branch to open up for DEO for some time now. You may have better luck entering as a reservist and doing a component transfer, which a few people I know have done. you could also join the CF in another trade, and VOT sometime in the future.  As far as I know it is still closed, and it could be a very long wait before it opens for DEO candidates again.


----------



## dimsum (17 Aug 2013)

d_edwards said:
			
		

> you could also join the CF in another trade, and VOT sometime in the future.



....and again, I'll echo numerous people in saying that joining the CAF in trade X in an attempt to transfer to your desired trade (whether Int, Pilot, etc.) is not a good idea since there is zero guarantee that you'll be allowed to switch out of that trade.


----------



## d_edwards (17 Aug 2013)

I agree, one should be discouraged of getting in just to transfer, however this is not a matter of intake numbers being low like HCA, but a long history of not recruiting off the street - period.   In addition the INT branch wants members with operational and military experience and meets its recruiting needs internally.   Navy Int Os for example are prefered to be director level qualified, which was the case of most I knew.  

It is somewhat similar i believe to those NCM trades that are only available through COT such as clearance diver, and until recently Aesop. Whereby the only path in was through another trade.


----------



## GHG (17 Aug 2013)

Thanks for the replies, even if they were ones I expected, but did not want, to hear. The only other trade I'm really interested in would be a Public Affairs Officer...does anyone know the likelihood of being hired externally for that? Are they open or closed right now to people applying through DEO?


----------



## d_edwards (17 Aug 2013)

I reccomend talking to a recruiter.  They will  have advise you what degrees are acceptable and better advise you of your option.


----------



## Ayrsayle (18 Aug 2013)

GHG said:
			
		

> Thanks for the replies, even if they were ones I expected, but did not want, to hear. The only other trade I'm really interested in would be a Public Affairs Officer...does anyone know the likelihood of being hired externally for that? Are they open or closed right now to people applying through DEO?



I believe I remember hearing from Strike here on the forums regarding the likelihood of DEO candidates going into Public Affairs.  I'm sure she'll chime in with clarification, but in general you need to have fairly impressive credentials in the field to be considered for DEO.  

More details here: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/104184/post-1106939.html#msg1106939

The search bar is your friend!


----------



## DAA (19 Aug 2013)

GHG said:
			
		

> The only other trade I'm really interested in would be a Public Affairs Officer...does anyone know the likelihood of being hired externally for that? Are they open or closed right now to people applying through DEO?



DEO PAffO is closed for the year.  Academic requirements are.....

Ideal
* Masters Degree:
o Communications
o International Relations
o Journalism
o Public Relations
and
* At least one (1) year of
experience in one or more of the
following areas:
o Communications
o Journalism
o Marketing
o Public affairs
o Public relations
* Proof of second official language
proficiency consistent with at least
a 'BBB' profile set by the Public
Service Commission of Canada

Acceptable
* Masters Degree:
o Any
OR
* Baccalaureate Degree:
o Communications
o International Relations
o Public Relations
o Journalism
and
* At least one (1) year of
experience in one or more of the
following areas:
o Communications
o Journalism
o Marketing
o Public affairs
o Public relations


----------



## 9107you (30 Aug 2013)

GHG said:
			
		

> Evening all,
> 
> I'm very interested in applying to become an Intelligence Officer through the Direct Entry Officer program. I have a Double Honours degree in Political Science and History, and from what I can tell those are two fairly relevant and ideal disciplines to have studied in order to be somewhat qualified for the Intelligence officer position.
> 
> ...



I applied for an intelligence officer position. However, my recruiter told me that this occupation is closed.
Only a handful of officer occupations open right now.


----------

